# Razzle Dazzle



## HaeBae (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello everyone!!
So I haven't had a fish in my house for about 10 years now maybe a little less. Even though it's been a while I still remember the basics, although I've never had to take care of a Betta alone, especially a sick Betta. 

Yesterday I went to the pet store thinking I was just going to be in and out in two seconds for dog food. But something caught my eye, the workers had a fish in a small little net carrying him across the floor. Me being a teenager and being nosy about everything I asked about what they were doing. The worker said they were going to throw him away because he was sick and they needed more from for healthy Betta. 

I've always been a animal rights activist, I grew up in a family that did a lot of campaigns and acted as animals voices. A lot of people just say let the fish die, it's not a big deal, but in my eyes it is a big deal. 

I told them I would take him, they hurried up and put him back into the container and gave me him for free, along with a small, container of food. I rushed out of the store wanting to get him home as soon as possible. As I'm rushing to get him home I forgot the dog food of course and forgot to ask what was wrong with him. 

When I got home I observed him. He looked brownish almost black and looked half dead, his stomach was bloated and he obviously has fin rot, and maybe the ich. I put Betta medicine in the tank and put a pea in the tank. Peas are known to help fish with digestion issues. 

I felt bad because I had to go to work and leave him in a tube .5 gal tank. When I get back that night he is swimming around and was back to a normal color of red and blue. His fins were still bad looking but it takes time to heal. 

Today he looks a lot less bloated and is swimming around a ton! I moved him to a 2.5 gal tank with a plant. He has become very interactive with me! It's to cute! Tomorrow I plan to get 3 ghost shrimp and a horned snail to help me keep the tank a little cleaner. 

I'm so happy he is doing better! If you guys have any questions or suggestions or comments, please let me know!!! I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

That's awesome you were able to save him great job!
BTW cute name!


----------



## HaeBae (Mar 13, 2016)

A Betta Future said:


> That's awesome you were able to save him great job!
> BTW cute name!


 Thank you so much! He is doing so much better and is swimming around very happily haha. I just got him a filter and he loves popping the filters bubbles haha, now I need to just add more decor so he isn't bored!


----------



## HaeBae (Mar 13, 2016)

Update:: raz just opened his home up to a new friend, a Cory cat fish! Along with some new live plants. Although I'm afraid his fin rot has come back and will soon need to get pictures and opinions for people before I treat him!


----------

